# Co and wa legalized mj



## purklize (Nov 6, 2012)

Holy shit!!! This is a historic event!!!


----------



## Marktell2012 (Nov 6, 2012)

W00T W00T I'm jealous as hell. Time to start taking staycations in Colorado.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Nov 6, 2012)

Denver is roughly 4-4 1/2 hours away from me. Gonna have to go some time soon once the dust settles. But id rather go to washington...


----------



## mustang519 (Nov 6, 2012)

I live in WA. and I am blown away. Never thought I would see this in my lifetime. I am now going to start planning a small state licensed production and processing facility.
This will be a life changing event.
Good times...


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Nov 6, 2012)

mustang519 said:


> I live in WA. and I am blown away. Never thought I would see this in my lifetime. I am now going to start planning a small state licensed production and processing facility.
> This will be a life changing event.
> Good times...


If you need some good, hard working people (er, person...lol)... Just messing you lucky bastards!!


----------



## squarepush3r (Nov 6, 2012)

Your move feds!


----------



## mustang519 (Nov 6, 2012)

bigbillyrocka said:


> If you need some good, hard working people (er, person...lol)... Just messing you lucky bastards!!


Lucky indeed.... finally.... right place, right time, and the captial to get the job done.


----------



## mustang519 (Nov 6, 2012)

squarepush3r said:


> Your move feds!


That is the question. How hard are they willing to push. With two states it will be harder for them but you are correct.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Nov 6, 2012)

I wish i had some herb on me, id be high as high can get!


----------



## LeafGnosis (Nov 7, 2012)

mustang519 said:


> I live in WA. and I am blown away. Never thought I would see this in my lifetime. I am now going to start planning a small state licensed production and processing facility.
> This will be a life changing event.
> Good times...


Will WoRk for WEED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Nov 7, 2012)

squarepush3r said:


> Your move feds!


fuck the feds lets all move to wa and co and grow fields of weed, lol they would have to build prisons for all of us.


----------



## donmagicjuan (Nov 7, 2012)

is this full on legal? like government marb-a-juana? shit time to grow mushrooms and make meth


----------



## brimck325 (Nov 7, 2012)

is the schedule going to be changed at state level?


----------



## mustang519 (Nov 7, 2012)

In WA the state is going to liscense producers, processors, and retail distributers. At each step they add a 25% sales tax. If you are a retailer you cannot have an interest in the other two levels. It will still be illegal at the federal gov level. I would be very afraid of a large grow 99+ plants, but a smaller stealthy grow and process facility could be profitable. I think a combination of outdoor, greenhouse, and indoor could work quite well. Planning in earnest is underway....looking for a location for production and processing is first on the list.

still amazed by this vote.


----------



## brimck325 (Nov 7, 2012)

the way i understand it, if the states change scheduling, the feds have no other choice but to change it...peace


----------



## Ernst (Nov 7, 2012)

Historic! 

I am still trying to "wake up" today after last night's celebration. My head hurts a bit.

So What? What did you say? It's Legal again in Two States? OMG!


LOL


----------



## TogTokes (Nov 7, 2012)

Also in Wa State and loving it right now! Too bad Oregon voted no.. Nerds.


----------



## stillfree (Nov 7, 2012)

mustang519 said:


> In WA the state is going to liscense producers, processors, and retail distributers. At each step they add a 25% sales tax. If you are a retailer you cannot have an interest in the other two levels. It will still be illegal at the federal gov level. I would be very afraid of a large grow 99+ plants, but a smaller stealthy grow and process facility could be profitable. I think a combination of outdoor, greenhouse, and indoor could work quite well. Planning in earnest is underway....looking for a location for production and processing is first on the list.
> 
> still amazed by this vote.


hold up your saying the state is gona tax it and all that crap......???


----------



## motul123 (Nov 7, 2012)

stillfree said:


> hold up your saying the state is gona tax it and all that crap......???


You think they would pass that for free? Its the reason they are.


----------



## ptg701 (Nov 7, 2012)

502 does not legalize marijuana.

It changes it from a product produced and distributed by a free trade underground, into a product controlled and taxed by the state.

Most Weed Dealers are good people.
Most Government Bureaucrats are assholes.

Good Luck.


----------



## bomb hills (Nov 7, 2012)

So happy, congrats to CO and WA!


----------



## JasonW (Nov 7, 2012)

mustang519 said:


> In WA the state is going to liscense producers, processors, and retail distributers. At each step they add a 25% sales tax. If you are a retailer you cannot have an interest in the other two levels. It will still be illegal at the federal gov level. I would be very afraid of a large grow 99+ plants, but a smaller stealthy grow and process facility could be profitable. I think a combination of outdoor, greenhouse, and indoor could work quite well. Planning in earnest is underway....looking for a location for production and processing is first on the list.
> 
> still amazed by this vote.


Very true, although the state has long been taxing the businesses already, the tax rate is going up with these new regulations. It will surely drive up prices, but hopefully not too much. I do think that not allowing the producers, processors and retailers to be the same business is a mistake. What this comes down to is money, really. The state wants to get a cut every step of the way. This wouldn't be happening without the prospect of those taxes though, so it's good and bad at the same time.


----------



## mr2shim (Nov 7, 2012)

Congrats CO and WA. Definitely anxious to see the feds next move. With mittens being elected I would be almost certain it would be negative reaction but since Obama is re-elected I'm hopeful.


----------



## Josh27glock (Nov 7, 2012)

From what I understand you still cant grow it legally. The state will control who grows, and it will probably be very limited. Just like it is illegal to produce moonshine it will still be illegal to just start up a grow op. I honestly believe that WHAT most voters saw was LEGALIZE WEED and voted yes. I dont think voters realized what it really says, (super high taxes and state controlled and regulated marijuana) I think Washington deserves better.


----------



## Fatty R Buckle (Nov 7, 2012)

I-502 states right in it.. Full FBI background screenings for any and all license issued ..


----------



## Crash666 (Nov 7, 2012)

Here's the text version of Colorado's Amendment 64 and a letter released by the CO Department of Revenue today:

http://www.regulatemarijuana.org/s/regulate-marijuana-alcohol-act-2012

http://www.colorado.gov/cs/Satellite?blobcol=urldata&blobheader=application%2Fpdf&blobkey=id&blobtable=MungoBlobs&blobwhere=1251834065121&ssbinary=true


----------



## HippySmoke (Nov 7, 2012)

I am tense, there is a lot going on the voters didn't realize... but there is ONE advantage to all this... my stepson can possess up to an ounce as long as it is not on public display or being used in public view without legal repercussion. But now all smokers gotta be careful about driving... And as a medical user's my wife and I won't be doing any driving soon.


The possession clause is supposed to go into effect december 6th, for washington.


----------



## mustang519 (Nov 7, 2012)

Fatty R Buckle said:


> I-502 states right in it.. Full FBI background screenings for any and all license issued ..


Correct .... The situation will be like alcohol.... regulated and taxed. Is this the law I want ..... no. Is it a step in the right direction.... absolutely.

The only organized group against 502 was from some mmj patients who do not want to see a change to their good thing. I hope the feds take the same
approach as they do with mmj and just back off. Time will tell but the genie is out of the bottle.


----------



## Laney (Nov 7, 2012)

Congratulations to two fine states leading the way to sanity


----------



## ltecato (Nov 7, 2012)

Being legal takes all the fun and cool out of it! You guys in Beaverton and South Park just turned into a buncha squares! No wait, Beaverton's in Oregon....


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Nov 8, 2012)

fantastic .......i dont even live in the US but im hopefull that it could ultimately end in change for the uk too.


----------



## BustyGreene (Nov 8, 2012)

You can grow in Co! Dango, I hope Az follows soon.


----------



## TWS (Nov 8, 2012)

Josh27glock said:


> From what I understand you still cant grow it legally. The state will control who grows, and it will probably be very limited. Just like it is illegal to produce moonshine it will still be illegal to just start up a grow op. I honestly believe that WHAT most voters saw was LEGALIZE WEED and voted yes. I dont think voters realized what it really says, (super high taxes and state controlled and regulated marijuana) I think Washington deserves better.





mustang519 said:


> Correct .... The situation will be like alcohol.... regulated and taxed. Is this the law I want ..... no. Is it a step in the right direction.... absolutely.
> 
> The only organized group against 502 was from some mmj patients who do not want to see a change to their good thing. I hope the feds take the same
> approach as they do with mmj and just back off. Time will tell but the genie is out of the bottle.


 Unless I 502 is a small stepping stone it is poor law. I feel sorry for this one being voted in. As a Californian I hope we are smarter when the time comes and it will. NO CULTIVATION, NO VOTE !


----------



## dbkick (Nov 8, 2012)

ltecato said:


> Being legal takes all the fun and cool out of it! You guys in Beaverton and South Park just turned into a buncha squares! No wait, Beaverton's in Oregon....


yeah, jailtime for the pot grower is always "fun and cool".


----------



## Toorop (Nov 10, 2012)

I agree with the previous post about jail time. Until you can grow it openly and without fear of any law enforcement agents it is not truly legal. 

When the state sets itself up to reap all the benefits and profits from an industy while criminalizing competition then there is an issue.


----------



## Ernst (Nov 10, 2012)

TWS said:


> Unless I 502 is a small stepping stone it is poor law. I feel sorry for this one being voted in. As a Californian I hope we are smarter when the time comes and it will. NO CULTIVATION, NO VOTE !


That was it I think.. California would have passed Prop 19 but Prop 19 aimed at limiting us in how we Grow.. Very Un-Californian but as we see Very Coloradian 

Now I think Lee and Friends learned a bit. So What Colorado was offered was a bit better than Prop 19 in my opinion. It will not, however, be good enough for California.


----------



## runpinto (Nov 10, 2012)

Baby steps. Give them an inch and they'll take a mile. I love that marijuana is steamrolling* into the social norm, but society needs to get things figured out beforehand. It would be hilarious for the DEA to just drop the war on drugs and immediately see people all around the country openly smoking. Then just thinking about how many illegal dealers and growers there had to be around the country makes me smile.


----------



## borbor (Nov 11, 2012)

I give it like 3 weeks veg, 12 weeks flowering, and like a month to dry and cure before herb gets really cheap, though on average it's not gonna be as good as now since there will be somewhere like a whole damn 10% of the whole fuckin' state growing and being noobs. Keep your red card or favorite connect, but hopefully I can use cheapass mids to make awesome edibles and roll 1 gram joints for 2$.


----------



## saynotothebs (Nov 11, 2012)

why is mj illegal anyway????


----------



## pen47Tex (Nov 11, 2012)

saynotothebs said:


> why is mj illegal anyway????


answer: For profit...


----------



## mr2shim (Nov 11, 2012)

borbor said:


> I give it like 3 weeks veg, 12 weeks flowering, and like a month to dry and cure before herb gets really cheap, though on average it's not gonna be as good as now since there will be somewhere like a whole damn 10% of the whole fuckin' state growing and being noobs. Keep your red card or favorite connect, but hopefully I can use cheapass mids to make awesome edibles and roll 1 gram joints for 2$.


Someone didn't read the bill.


----------



## Toorop (Nov 11, 2012)

pen47Tex said:


> answer: For profit...
> 
> View attachment 2406120


Sad but true. Great cartoon.

In the end I would love to see things become similar to the coffeeshops in Amsterdam.


----------



## borbor (Nov 11, 2012)

mr2shim said:


> Someone didn't read the bill.


I talking about buying it illegally, since that's gonna be the only way to buy it still


----------

